# Πατάω ένα κουμπί...



## curry (Jul 29, 2008)

Έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το άρθρο στο yahoo! όπου γίνεται λόγος για ένα νέο videogame της Sony, με ηρωίδα μια ευτραφή πριγκίπισσα, που έχει προκαλέσει την οργή των φεμινιστριών στις ΗΠΑ:

Feminists cry foul over Fat Princess
Does Sony's cartoony castle game cross the line?

By Ben Silverman

She's plump, powerful and ready to cause more controversy than "SuperSize Me."

She's Fat Princess, the star of Sony's upcoming video game of the same name. Debuting at last week's E3 expo, the colorful Fat Princess is a capture-the-flag game with a twist: you can thwart capture attempts by locking the once-thin princess in a dungeon and stuffing her full of cake, thereby increasing her girth and making her harder for your enemies to haul back to home base.

According to popular gaming blog Joystiq, two feminist gaming sites have already voiced their displeasure with the weighty issue.

Feminist Gamer's "Mighty Ponygirl" rings in diplomatically, suggesting a new way to play the game altogether.

"Instead of running out into the forest to find cake to fatten up the princess with, why not go out and find gold (which is a lot heavier than cake) to stuff into a treasure chest. The more gold in the chest, the heavier it would be, and the harder it would be to carry," she said, before adding, "Oh, but that's not as "cute" as cake and fat chicks. Right."

Over at Shakesville, however, writer Melissa McEwan cuts to the chase, telling Sony she's "positively thrilled to see such unyielding dedication to creating a new generation of fat-hating, heteronormative ---holes."

Sony has yet to issue an official response, although Joystiq did receive a particularly informative update from James Green, Fat Princess' lead art director, who clued gamers in on the origins of the game:

"Does it make it better or worse that the concept artist (who designed the look, characters, everything) is a girl?"

Hmmm...hope the game's detractors don't mind eating a bit of crow.

Το άρθρο στην αυθεντική του τοποθεσία εδώ.
Έχει και link με εικόνες από το videogame.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 29, 2008)

curry said:


> writer Melissa McEwan cuts to the chase, telling Sony she's "positively thrilled to see such unyielding dedication to creating a new generation of fat-hating, heteronormative ---holes."


Μα επιτέλους, κάποιος καταφέρνει να αναδείξει την παχυσαρκία σε πλεονέκτημα και πάλι διαμαρτύρονται; Αφού ο σκοπός του παιχνιδιού είναι να είναι παχουλή η πριγκίπισσα, πώς θεωρείται fat-hating το παιχνίδι; Fat-hating θα ήταν αν:
- Η παχουλή πριγκίπισσα ήταν αιχμάλωτη του εχθρού και για να την απελευθερώσουν οι καλοί έπρεπε πρώτα να την αδυνατίσουν για να περάσει από το παράθυρο / φωταγωγό / λαγούμι. (arcade)
- Αν ο βασιλιάς, βλέποντας την κόρη του να παχαίνει διαρκώς, την αποκλήρωνε και την έστελνε στα νιου ντέη μέχρι να αδυνατίσει (και μόνο τότε να τον διαδεχτεί). (adventure)
- Αν η πριγκίπισσα ήταν στο στόχαστρο δολοφόνων, και όσο πάχαινε γινόταν πιο εύκολο για τον κακό σκοπευτή να την πετύχει. (shoot 'em up)

Σοβαρά πάντως, αυτό το ταμπού με την παχυσαρκία πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να ξεπεραστεί. Φυσικά και είναι λάθος το fat-hating, όπως είναι και η περιθωριοποίηση των παχύσαρκων ατόμων και τα χολυγουντιανά στερεότυπα (ότι οι παχύσαρκοι είναι μοναχικοί, θλιμμένοι και σπάνια πετυχαίνουν επαγγελματικά). Πρέπει όμως ταυτόχρονα να μπορούμε να πούμε ανοιχτά ότι η παχυσαρκία είναι ένα διαρκώς αυξανόμενο πρόβλημα για λόγους υγείας (και όχι για λόγους αισθητικής), χωρίς να φοβόμαστε ότι θα κατηγορηθούμε ως fat-haters. Με αυτή τη λογική, και δεδομένου του νεαρότατου target group του συγκεκριμένου παιχνιδιού, θα διαφωνούσα με το παιχνίδι, ή έστω θα επιθυμούσα κάποιο σχόλιο στην αρχή που να εξηγεί (με απλά λόγια, για παιδιά) τους κινδύνους της υπερκατανάλωσης γλυκών και της παχυσαρκίας.


----------



## curry (Jul 29, 2008)

Συμφωνώ, κι εμένα μου φάνηκε κάπως υπερβολικό κι είπα να ακούσω γνώμες. Οι Αμερικάνοι βέβαια έχουν ένα κόλλημα με την "πολιτική ορθότητα" αλλά κάποιοι από αυτούς έχουν χάσει εντελώς το χιούμορ τους. Στο κάτω-κάτω, πάντα γελούσε ο κόσμος με τα "διαφορετικά" χαρακτηριστικά του καθενός, κι αυτό ούτε κακό είναι, ούτε δημιουργεί ανεκτικότητα της κοινωνίας απέναντι στις διακρίσεις: για παράδειγμα, εδώ, η Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου έκανε καριέρα ως άσχημη και ο Νίκος Ρίζος ως κοντός.


----------

